# Bremshebel und Fahrsicherheit



## Reddi (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ein Bergab-Schisser, soviel vorweg . Bergab verkrampfe ich immer total und bin der Meinung, lieber freiwillig absteigen als Kontrollverluste (fehlender Grip, steigendes Hinterrad) zu vermeiden. 

Ein Kumpel sagt mir immer dass ich meine Bremshebel zu weit außen habe und deswegen überhaupt keine Kontrolle habe. 
Ich habe auf jeder Seite von außen: Barends, Griffgummis, die Schelle von den Schalthebeln und dann direkt die Bremshebel. 
Die kann ich mit dem Mittelfinger noch betätigen, wenn die Hände an den Barends sind. Wenn ich am normalen Griff bin, betätige ich die Bremse mit Mittel- und Ringfinger, damit der Zeigefinger zum Schalten frei bleibt. 
Ich frage mich, warum ich bergab sicherer sein sollte, wenn ich nur noch mit dem Zeigefinger an den Bremshebel komme, wie mein Kumpel es sagt. Dann kann ich doch weniger Kraft reindrücken ! 

Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären wo da der Zusammenhang liegt?


----------



## jan84 (3. Februar 2010)

Bei den meisten aktuellen Bremsen reicht ein Finger. Ich hab von außen Griffe, 2cm, Shifter, 1cm, Bremsgriffbefestigung, da kommt man dann auch wirklich nurnoch mim Zeigefinger an den Bremshebel. Der Zeigefinger fehlte mir irgendwie noch nie zum schalten...
1 Finger an der Bremse => 4 Finger am Lenker => Kontrolle. 

Fehlender Grip könnte ein Problem von Gewicht zuweit hinten sein wegen Panik vor steigendem Hinterrad. Letzteres ist in der Praxis selten ein Problem. 
Bergab auch mal laufen lassen. Locker stehen. "Kontrollierter Kontrollverlust" sage ich da gerne. 

Das meiste würde dir vermutlich ein Fahrtechniktraining bringen bzw. mal bewusstes trainieren mit jemandem der fahren kann und dies auch vermitteln kann. 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der alte Sack (3. Februar 2010)

"ich war immer schneller weil ich weniger gelenkt habe" (O-Ton Walter "Dr.Fahr" Röhrl)

ich wandle mal frei ab : ich war immer schneller weil ich weniger gebremst habe....

zuerst - hebel weiter innen = bessere ausnutzung der hebelverhältnisse (da du den "wirk"hebel so lang als möglichst ausnutzt)
desweiteren - nur mit dem zeigefinger bremsen halte ich für stark übertrieben fahrlässig - oder die bremse ist hammerhart / dein gesamtgewicht (bike+fahrer) lächerlich gering oder deine zeigefingerkraft weit über durchschnitt. ansonsten sollten es schon wenigstens 2 finger sein die "drankommen"

zum eingangszitat - brenzlige bergabsituation enstehen meist weil man "zuviel bremst" - logischerweise rollt das rad dann lange nicht mit demselben grip ab und auch die schwerpunktlage verschiebt sich ungünstig. es ist ein gut verbreiteter irrglaube kontrolle käme aus geringerer geschwindigkeit oder "bremskontrolle" (sicher wichtig aber nicht nur) - aus meiner erfahrung kommt kontrolle von ausnutzen bis an den grenzbereich des grips durch schwerpunktverlagern + "in die kurve hineindrücken" - hinterradlift ist entweder das zeichen von zuviel "bremse" am VR oder aber von zu steil für dein aktuelles könnenstufen level

das herantasten an mehr braucht seine zeit und bestenfalls einen guten "lehrmeister"


----------



## surfhamburg (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,


wenn Du die Bremse an den Barends betätigen kannst sind sie definitiv zu weit innen. Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den vorhergehenden an, weniger Bremsen, Rad laufen lassen und was ich empfehle kontrolliertes blockieren des HR üben, wenn es zu steil wird. Durch das bremsen des HR kriegst Du vertrauen und reduzierst deine Überschlagsgefühle und kannst vorsichtig vorne mitbremsen, über Zeit wird dann die Bremse vorne mehr genutzt mit steigendem Selbstvertrauen. Ein weiteres Thema ist Lenkerhöhe und Breite, spiel mal mit dem Vorbau rum ob ein tieferer Vorbau oder ein höherer Vorbau dir mehr selbstvertrauen gibt.

Cheers Matthias


----------



## Henny. (3. Februar 2010)

Wenns sehr steil wird machts auch Sinn, den Hintern vom Sattel zu nehmen und dann sich quasi hinter ihn zu begeben.. oder Sattel absenken und dann dennoch weiter mit der Hüfte nach hinten.
Dann ist das mit dem Grip auch ne andere Sache, wenn mehr Druck durch das Verlagern des Gewichts nach hinten entsteht, dann hat man hinten gleichzeitig auch bissl mehr Grip, vorne herrscht der vllt minimal abgeschwächt vor, aber idR ist das alle im grünen Bereich.
Wenn dein Körperschwerpunkt in einer Linie mit der Nabe vorn ist, dann is da meist der Kipppunkt.. also einfach nach hinten lehnen, dann gibts idR keine Übersteiger, soferns flüssig und nicht ruppig ist.

Bsp. Kipppunkt

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9Rk3kzRMNg"]YouTube- nose wheelie[/ame]


und hier wird sich nach hinten gelehnt, Grip bleibt und einfach kontrolliert Rollen lassen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RoCir-T-Nw"]YouTube- EBM Seiffen 2009 - Training Steilabfahrt[/ame]


Ich hatte am Anfang auch damit Probleme, also mit Fahrtechnik allgemein, dann hab ich mirn schlaues Buch zugelegt (Holger Meyer, Bike Fahrtechnik) und bin auf das Forum hier gestoßen - beides wahr sehr hilfreich


Hoffe, dass der Tip was taugt :>


----------



## Stolem (4. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> nur mit dem zeigefinger bremsen halte ich für stark übertrieben fahrlässig



Du kannsts ruhig glauben das der Zeigefinger bei heutigen Scheibenbremsen reicht. Völlig! (schau mal in den "Downhill-Zirkus"

Es stimmt schon 4 Finger am Lenker bringen mehr Kontrolle!


Was du auch gut üben kannst um deine "ÜberschlagAngst" loszuwerden: Einfach auf gerade strecke ein paar Stopies üben, also das Hinterrad kontrolliert steigen lassen. Das bringt ausgesprochen viel.


----------



## Child3k (4. Februar 2010)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Bergab-Schisser, soviel vorweg . Bergab verkrampfe ich immer total und bin der Meinung, lieber freiwillig absteigen als Kontrollverluste (fehlender Grip, steigendes Hinterrad) zu vermeiden.



Is aber eigentlich voll schade - vor allem weil den Berg runter fahrn, das Simpelste ueberhaupt ist (sag ich immer): Einfach Bremse auf und rollen lassen


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn man genau hinschaut (Bremsfinger!) sieht mans hier ganz gut (Foto von gnafert, Fahrer schotti, Barranco de los hombres LP) - die Stelle ist SEHR steil, auch wenns nicht so ausschaut:







PS wie man auch sehen kann: bewusst eine lockere Haltung annehmen, wer verkrampft (zB die Knie vor Angst gegen das Oberrohr drückt) kann nicht frei agieren.


----------



## jan84 (4. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> [...]
> desweiteren - nur mit dem zeigefinger bremsen halte ich für stark übertrieben fahrlässig - oder die bremse ist hammerhart / dein gesamtgewicht (bike+fahrer) lächerlich gering oder deine zeigefingerkraft weit über durchschnitt. ansonsten sollten es schon wenigstens 2 finger sein die "drankommen"
> [...]



Das ist nicht fahrlässig, es funktioniert einfach. Zumindest mit 95-96kg Systemgewicht (inkl Bike) bei Abfahrten von 2000Hm im Renntempo keine Probleme gehabt bis ich mir die Beläge kaputtgebremst hatte, da musse dann mehr kraft herhalten und ich musste ein paar Meter früher anbremsen, da hätte ein zweiter Finger aber auch nicht viel geändert. Aber wenn die Bremse in Ordnung ist reicht ein Finger in der Regel. Ausprobieren kann man es ja, wenns einen nach 5-6 Touren immernoch stört kann man die Bremse ja wieder soweit nach außen Packen dass der zweite Finger geht. 



> wenn Du die Bremse an den Barends betätigen kannst sind sie definitiv zu weit innen. Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den vorhergehenden an, weniger Bremsen, Rad laufen lassen und was ich empfehle kontrolliertes blockieren des HR üben, wenn es zu steil wird. Durch das bremsen des HR kriegst Du vertrauen und reduzierst deine Überschlagsgefühle und kannst vorsichtig vorne mitbremsen, über Zeit wird dann die Bremse vorne mehr genutzt mit steigendem Selbstvertrauen. Ein weiteres Thema ist Lenkerhöhe und Breite, spiel mal mit dem Vorbau rum ob ein tieferer Vorbau oder ein höherer Vorbau dir mehr selbstvertrauen gibt.



Blockierende Räder sind, außer im Rennen, in 99,9% der Fälle ein Zeichen für eine schlechte fahr- bzw. Bremstechnik. 

Man muss einfach das Bremsverhalten im Grenzbereich kennen. Folgende Übungen:
- Stoppies / Nosewheelis, erstmal auf ner Wiese üben, später auch an (sehr) steilen Hängen, am Hang stehenbleiben und Balancieren
- gezieltes Blockieren des Vorderrades auf losem Untergrund und direkt wieder aufmachen, damit man einfach ein Gefühl dafür bekommt wie man im Notfall zu reagieren hat
- Gezieltes Bremsen mit beiden Bremsen jeweils einzeln auf verschiedenen Untergründen
- Bremsbalance (Verteilung vorne/hinten) üben

Gewicht sollte immer soweit wie es geht vorne sein, so dass man gerade nicht übern Lenker geht, vorrausschauende Gewichtsverlagerung auffm Trail macht sinn, aber bitte nach kurzen sehr steilen Stücken nicht hinten bleiben. 

Wie Cxfahrer über mir schon schrieb, locker auf dem Bike stehen, Knie und Ellebogen angewinkelt. Sattel oder Oberrohr NICHT mit den Oberschenkeln klammern!

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Februar 2010)

redlion007 schrieb:


> ...  Wenn ich am normalen Griff bin, betätige ich die Bremse mit Mittel- und Ringfinger, damit der Zeigefinger zum Schalten frei bleibt.
> Ich frage mich, warum ich bergab sicherer sein sollte, wenn ich nur noch mit dem Zeigefinger an den Bremshebel komme, wie mein Kumpel es sagt. Dann kann ich doch weniger Kraft reindrücken !
> ...


Wir erleben in unseren Fahrtechnikkursen - egal ob im Einsteiger- oder im Fortgeschrittenenbereich - abenteuerliche Griffvarianten. In den meisten Fällen haben die Jungs und Mädels sich "das so angewöhnt" - warum auch immer.

Ich denke, dein Kumpel hat recht! Wenn ich in einer Steilpassage auch nur den Daumen und den kleinen Finger am Lenker hätte, würde ich mich auch unsicher fühlen. Warum brauchst du den Zeigefinger zum Schalten, wenn du gerade bremst??? Mir fällt keine Situation ein, wo das nötig ist.

Früher zu Zeiten von Cantis oder auch noch zu V-Brake-Zeiten haben wir die Griffposition "Daumen unter dem Lenker, Zeige- und Mittelfinger so am Ende des Bremshebels, dass das letzte Fingergelenk ca. mittig auf dem Hebelende ruht" geschult. 
Heute, wo nahezu jeder Teilnehmer eine Scheibenbremse hat, schulen wir diese Position ausschließlich mit dem Zeigefinger. 

Diese Position bietet größere Sicherheit bei der Kontrolle des Bikes, weil statt zwei Fingern (+ Daumen) nun drei Finger (+ Daumen) den Lenker umfassen.
Der Zeigefinger, der zumeist dann auch zum kontrollierten Bremsen absolut ausreicht, ist in der Regel auch noch der "stärkste" Finger, den der Mensch hat. Du kannst also nicht weniger, sondern mehr Kraft "reindrücken" als mit dem Mittelfinger (der ja auch für die Kontrolle des Bikes viel besser eingesetzt ist).

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (4. Februar 2010)

Henny. schrieb:


> Wenns sehr steil wird machts auch Sinn, den Hintern vom Sattel zu nehmen und dann sich quasi hinter ihn zu begeben.. oder Sattel absenken und dann dennoch weiter mit der Hüfte nach hinten.



Der Grund warum man das Körpergewicht für einen schnellen und sicheren Bremsvorgang nach hinten bringt liegt darin, dass durch ein volles Nutzen der Vorderradbremse der Körper ohne diese Gewichtsverlagerung stark nach vorne geschoben wird. Denn die Vorderradbremse trägt fast 90 % der Bremskräfte. Du kannst ja mal probieren eine starke Vollbremsung ohne rutschende oder blockierte Räder zu machen ohne dabei nach hinten zu gehen und dennoch die VR-Bremse voll zu nutzen - dein Körper wird dann nach vorne geschoben werden, das fühlt sich nicht gut an. Hier die Technik als Bildsequenz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (4. Februar 2010)

Prinzipiell muß das Feingefühl im Mittelfinger nicht schlecht sein. Im Ringfinger hat man es normalerweise nicht. Der Zeigefinger ist der sensibelste Finger, darum ist gerade hier die Feinmotorik am ausgeprägtesten. Es macht also schon Sinn, den oder die sensibelsten Finger fürs Bremsen zu nehmen. Eine zweite Frage ist, wie sensibel man mit der linken Hand überhaupt ist. Manche, mich eingeschlossen, bremsen lieber mit der rechten vorne.


----------



## Murph (4. Februar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Es macht also schon Sinn, den oder die sensibelsten Finger fürs Bremsen zu nehmen. Eine zweite Frage ist, wie sensibel man mit der linken Hand überhaupt ist. Manche, mich eingeschlossen, bremsen lieber mit der rechten vorne.




/OT

Erinnert mich an meine ersten Bremsversuche im Auto mit dem linken Fuß!
Hatt nur noch gefehlt das ich das Lenkrad geknutscht hätte.

\OT


----------



## tombrider (4. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Blockierende Räder sind, außer im Rennen, in 99,9% der Fälle ein Zeichen für eine schlechte fahr- bzw. Bremstechnik.
> 
> Man muss einfach das Bremsverhalten im Grenzbereich kennen. Folgende Übungen:
> - Stoppies / Nosewheelis, erstmal auf ner Wiese üben, später auch an (sehr) steilen Hängen, am Hang stehenbleiben und Balancieren
> ...



Der Fahrtechnik stimme ich vollkommen zu. Und genau für sowas gibt es Fahrtechnik-Kurse. Kann man sich auch selbst beibringen, aber unter Anleitung geht es meistens schneller und sicherer.

Den 99,9% stimme ich nicht zu. Man kann den momentanen Grip auf dem Untergrund (und den daraus folgenden Bremswegen bzw. möglichen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten) auch mit viel Erfahrung nicht immer hunderprozentig genau einschätzen. Oft ist es sinnvoll, zwischendurch mal kurz das Vorderrad blockieren zu lassen. Das ist die glasklarste Rückmeldung, wie es gerade unter einem aussieht.
Bei extrem steilen bergab-Fahrten gilt das besonders, um einschätzen zu können, wie dicht man am Limit ist.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Februar 2010)

also absichlich das Vorderrad mal blockieren zu lassen bei einer steilen Abfahrt halte ich nicht wirklich für sinnvoll

was solls bringen?
das es steil ist wußte man doch schon vorher 

stimme da eher dem Jan zu
blockierende Reifen bringen nix, außer Bremswellen auf der Strecke
außerdem kann ein blockierender Reifen keine Lenkkräfte mehr übertragen
dann gehts einfach nur gerade aus


----------



## jan84 (4. Februar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Der Fahrtechnik stimme ich vollkommen zu. Und genau für sowas gibt es Fahrtechnik-Kurse. Kann man sich auch selbst beibringen, aber unter Anleitung geht es meistens schneller und sicherer.
> 
> Den 99,9% stimme ich nicht zu. Man kann den momentanen Grip auf dem Untergrund (und den daraus folgenden Bremswegen bzw. möglichen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten) auch mit viel Erfahrung nicht immer hunderprozentig genau einschätzen. Oft ist es sinnvoll, zwischendurch mal kurz das Vorderrad blockieren zu lassen. Das ist die glasklarste Rückmeldung, wie es gerade unter einem aussieht.
> Bei extrem steilen bergab-Fahrten gilt das besonders, um einschätzen zu können, wie dicht man am Limit ist.



Ich meinte längeres Blockieren von den Reifen. (Sehr) kurz kommt natürlich vor wenn man sehr schnell unterwegs ist, aber das merkt man und dosiert dann halt nach, dass nichtsmehr blockiert. 
Das man das nicht immer Einschätzen kann, dass stimmt, das Anbremsen vorne hilft hier schon, bis zum Blockieren muss man nich gehen. Mach ich im Auto genauso wenn ich net weiss obs glatt ist. Aber das geht ja auch nur um nen Untergrund einzuschätzen, kann man ja nicht vor jeder Kurve machen. Wenn der grip in der Kurve weg ist kann mans halt entweder driftend noch irgendwie kontrollieren oder man landet im Graben. Das sind aber letztendlich Details die für den Thread ersteller (noch) nicht wichtig sind. 

Neben den oben beschriebenen "Übungen" zum Bremsen noch ein Tipp:
Bei irgendwelchen Fahrmanövern immer drüber nachdenken was man warum macht. Den Bewegungsablauf zerlegen und jedem Teil einen "Sinn" zuordnen (Gewicht nach hinten um sich nicht zu überschlagen, Gewicht nach vorne für Druck auffm Vorderrad, ...). Wenn man gestürzt ist oder unsicher irgendwo runter ist anhalten und danach drüber nachdenken wo das Problem war. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tombrider (4. Februar 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> also absichlich das Vorderrad mal blockieren zu lassen bei einer steilen Abfahrt halte ich nicht wirklich für sinnvoll
> 
> was solls bringen?
> das es steil ist wußte man doch schon vorher
> ...



Wenn ich irgendwo runtefahre, und es schon grenzwertig steil ist, dann muß ich mir überlegen, wie schnell ich werden kann. Wenn ich noch zusätzlich irgendwann abbremsen muß, dann geht das nur, wenn genügend Grip da ist. Gleiches gilt, wenn es dann irgendwamm noch steiler wird, oder der Boden noch lockerer, oder eine Kurve kommt. Es ist immer sinnvoll zu wissen, wie viele Reserven man noch hat.
Zudem ist es wie gesagt sinnvoll, immer so viel Gewicht wie möglich nach vorne zu verlagern. Hat man zu viel Gewicht vorne, steigt das Hinterrad, man verschenkt mögliche Bremsleistung hinten. Hat man zu viel Gewicht hinten, blockiert das Vorderrad, das eigentlich sehr viel mehr Kraft übertragen kann als das Hinterrad. Die optimale Gewichtsverlagerung bekommt man nur hin, wenn man weiß, wann das Vorderrad wo blockiert. Das hängt von Reifen, Untergrund und Gefälle ab. Nur Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (5. Februar 2010)

nee, halt ich gar nix von 

locker bleiben, vorausschauend und gleichmäßig fahren, ohne irgendwelche Manöver welche nur Unruhe ins Radl bringen

läßt man das Vorderrad absichlich blockieren, verliert man den Grip und das Vorderrad rutsch unkontrolliert
das ist absolut unnötig

Versteh absolut den Sinn nicht. Durch solche Manöver findet man nicht heraus wieviel Reserven man noch hat, sondern braucht sie einfach gezielt auf. 
Das sagt doch nix aus.


----------



## tombrider (5. Februar 2010)

Dann bist Du entweder ein Vorsichtigfahrer oder hast hellseherische Fähigkeiten. Um einschätzen zu können was geht und vor allem was nicht mehr, muß man wissen, wo die Grenzen sind. Da gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit: Ausprobieren. 
Natürlich läßt man das Vorderrad nicht "unkontrolliert rutschen", sondern kontrolliert, sprich einmal ganz kurz blockieren. Dieser kurze Moment reicht völlig aus, um zu wissen, ob man schon am Limit ist oder nicht. In Ansätzen kann man diesen Eindruck auch mit dem Hinterrad bekommen. Aber da dort meistens ein anderer Reifen ist, ist das nur bedingt aussagekräftig. Steil bergab sowieso.


----------



## tombrider (5. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Aber das geht ja auch nur um nen Untergrund einzuschätzen, kann man ja nicht vor jeder Kurve machen. Wenn der grip in der Kurve weg ist kann mans halt entweder driftend noch irgendwie kontrollieren oder man landet im Graben. Das sind aber letztendlich Details die für den Thread ersteller (noch) nicht wichtig sind.



Natürlich kann man das vor jeder Kurve machen (noch in der Geraden, versteht sich). Und wenn man nicht so ganz sicher ist, dann SOLLTE man das machen. In der Kurve kann man durchaus auch mal das Hinterrad blockieren lassen. Fängt es sich schnell, dann hat man viele Reserven. Driftet man weit, dann ist man schon dichter am Limit. Wie dicht, hängt allerdings vom Vorderreifen ab, weniger vom Hinterreifen. 
In meinen Fahrübungen üben wir, Hundertachtziggradkurven mit komplett blockiertem Hinterrad zu fahren. Auf dem Trail ist das ein "schlechter Stil", auf dem Übungsplatz bringt es viel Gefühl dafür, was geht. Außerdem üben wir, auf dem Schotterplatz einen Kreis immer schneller zu fahren, bis das Vorderrad anfängt rauszurutschen. Ausgehend von diesem Limit kann man dann konstant untersteuernd (sprich mit durchgehend rutschendem Vorderrad) eine Art "Schnecke" fahren, das heißt immer weiter in die Kurve reinfahren. Erfahrungen in solchen Grenzbereichen nehmen die Angst im Gelände, weil rutschende Reifen gedanklich nicht mehr automatisch mit einem Sturz verbunden werden.


----------



## flyingscot (5. Februar 2010)

Testen kann man das nur in eher harmlosen Situationen, aber nicht in jeder.

Das erinnert mich immer an diese eine Holzkonstruktion in Winterberg auf dem Fun-Ride:  Die sehr steile Holzabfahrt, unten steht fast genau in der Falllinie ein Baum.

Ich bremse auf der Abfahrt praktisch garnicht, da das Holz auch im trockenen Zustand nur recht wenig Grip hat und den braucht man für die Seitenführung, um unten nicht in den Baum zu krachen. Obwohl ich das Ding schon häufig gefahren bin, ist es bisher immer noch spannend geblieben...


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Februar 2010)

> Dann bist Du entweder ein Vorsichtigfahrer oder hast hellseherische Fähigkeiten. Um einschätzen zu können was geht und vor allem was nicht mehr, muß man wissen, wo die Grenzen sind. Da gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit: Ausprobieren.



anstatt immer mehr zu bremsen und das Vorderrad blockieren zu lassen, würde ich eher probieren immer schneller zu fahren.

vielleicht bin ich ja nen Vorsichtigfahrer oder Hellseher, aber ich kann da überhaupt keinen Sinn erkennen und hab das auch noch nie vorher gehört.

Wenn ich mit meiner Frau oder anderen übe, dann erklär ich denen, dass sie ein blockierendes Vorderrad auf jeden Fall vermeiden sollen, da ein blockierendes Rad nicht mehr anständig lenkbar ist und gegen Hindernisse rutscht anstatt drüber zu rollen.

wozu den "Grenzbereich" ertasten? um noch langsamer zu fahren?
den "Grenzbereich" erreicht man in dem Fall doch eh durch zu starkes Bremsen. Weshalb dann noch mehr bremsen?

will man ein Gefühl für die Bremse bekommen kann man solche Spielchen machen, aber fürs normale Fahren ist das doch nix


----------



## tombrider (5. Februar 2010)

Flyingscot hat doch ein gutes Beispiel gebracht: Wenn es auf eh schon mäßig griffigem Untergrund steil bergab geht, und es dann noch naß wird (wahlweise noch Schlamm, Schnee, Geröll etc), dann hört irgendwann der Grip auf. Die Frage ist: Wann? 
Klar kann man, wie Du, "einfach immer schneller werden" und schauen, ab wann man sich auf die Fresse packt. Kann man, muß man aber nicht. Man kann auf gleichem Untergrund schonmal in harmloserem Gefälle schauen, was geht. Und was nicht mehr geht.
Da kannst Du sehen, was eine professionelle MTB-Schulung von der eines Laien unterscheidet: Bei mir lernen die Leute, wie sie aus jeder Situation, mit jedem Reifen auf jedem Untergrund den kürzesten Bremsweg erreichen. Das ist hilfreich, wenn einem einer die Vorfahrt nimmt, wenn vor einem einer stürzt, aber eben auch bei steilen Abfahrten. Wenn ich sicher weiß, daß ich noch gute Reserven habe, daß ein rutschendes Vorderrad keine Gefahr sein muß, dann sitze ich ganz unverkrampft auf dem Rad. Wenn ich ständig das Gefühl habe, nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen zu können, oder mich gleich hinzupacken, dann sitzt man (wie der Threadersteller redlion007) total verkrampft, das Fahrrad kann nicht frei laufen, die Linie stimmt nicht mehr, der Blick gleitet nicht mehr locker weit voraus, sondern hält sich bei den als supergefährlich empfundenen Hindernissen vor dem Rad oder man starrt panisch auf den Kurvenaußenrand, wo man gleich denkt zu landen.


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Februar 2010)

naja, da hat jeder andere Ansichten. In meinen Augen ist es totaler Blödsinn.
Ob der Tip nun professionell ist, will ich lieber nicht beurteilen.
Anstatt sicht absichtlich in eine brenzliche Situation zu bringen, wenn man eh schon am überlegen ist ob man nun im "Grenzbereich" ist oder nicht, sollte man lieber locker bleiben und sich aufs Fahren konzentrieren.

Man merkt doch wenn das Vorderrad anfängt zu rutschen und man somit den Punkt überschreitet, wo man zu viel bremst. Dann löst man halt minimal die Bremse. Läßt man nun das Vorderrad absichlich auch noch komplett blockieren, rutsch das Rad richtig und um das wieder abzustellen muss man nun die Bremse deutlich weiter öffen.
Wo ist da der Nutzen?

Das ist doch gerade der größte Anfägerfehler, dass Leute zu stark bremsen in Steilhängen und die Räder dann blockieren und unkontrolliert rutschen. 
Und sowas lernt man dann in einem professionellen Training?
Die meisten Anfäger können das doch schon vorher 

Aber so hat man auch beim kleinsten Steilhang Spiel, Spaß und  Spannung


----------



## flyingscot (5. Februar 2010)

Auf der besagten Holzkonstruktion werde ich jedenfalls den Teufel tun und dort absichtlich das Vorderrad blockieren. Wenn es dort wegrutscht, hat man keine Chance mehr es wieder "zu fangen" oder zumindest nicht mehr genug Zeit und Raum um dem Baum auszuweichen...

Um dieses Gefühl des anfänglichen Durchrutschens aber überhaupt zu erlernen, ist es durchaus sinnvoll in einfacher Situation auch mal den Grenzbereich richtig auszuloten. Wenn man den Grenzbereich aber schon richtig im Gefühl hat, ist das Blockieren natürlich eher sinnlos und behindert nur den Flow. Ich mach das nur noch sehr selten, um mal zu testen, obs glatt ist (sowohl mit dem Auto als auch mit dem Bike )


----------



## schrott rider (5. Februar 2010)

Die Räder blockieren zu lassen macht nur Sinn um die Bremsen kennen zu lernen.
Was bringen blockierte Räder in einer Steilabfahrt? Ein rutschender Reifen hat weniger Grip.


----------



## jan84 (5. Februar 2010)

> Da kannst Du sehen, was eine professionelle MTB-Schulung von der eines Laien unterscheidet: Bei mir lernen die Leute, wie sie aus jeder Situation, mit jedem Reifen auf jedem Untergrund den kürzesten Bremsweg erreichen. Das ist hilfreich, wenn einem einer die Vorfahrt nimmt, wenn vor einem einer stürzt, aber eben auch bei steilen Abfahrten. Wenn ich sicher weiß, daß ich noch gute Reserven habe, daß ein rutschendes Vorderrad keine Gefahr sein muß, dann sitze ich ganz unverkrampft auf dem Rad. Wenn ich ständig das Gefühl habe, nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen zu können, oder mich gleich hinzupacken, dann sitzt man (wie der Threadersteller redlion007) total verkrampft, das Fahrrad kann nicht frei laufen, die Linie stimmt nicht mehr, der Blick gleitet nicht mehr locker weit voraus, sondern hält sich bei den als supergefährlich empfundenen Hindernissen vor dem Rad oder man starrt panisch auf den Kurvenaußenrand, wo man gleich denkt zu landen.



Die Variante mit starkem Bremsen vorne den Grip abzuschätzen halt ich prinzipiell schon für tauglich für Fahrbahnbeläge die man garnicht einschätzen kann, aber nicht wirklich "alltagstauglich", so dass man sie ständig anwenden kann. Dafür Wechseln die Bodenbeläge doch viel zu häufig, teilweise innerhalb von wenigen Metern. Und die Aussage:


> Natürlich kann man das vor jeder Kurve machen (noch in der Geraden, versteht sich). Und wenn man nicht so ganz sicher ist, dann SOLLTE man das machen.


beisst sich meiner Meinung nach stark mit dem Anspruch ein Professionelles Training abzuhalten. Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist hat man einfach insgesamt soweit runterzubremsen dass man sich sicher ist. 

Die Geschichte kann in der Gruppe oder im Feld (Marathon, CC-Rennen) einfach sau gefährlich werden weil keiner damit rechnet. 

Im Alltag ist es doch einfach ne Erfahrungssache den Boden einzuschätzen. Ohne die Erfahrung hat man im Grenzbereich der Reifen eh nichts verloren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (5. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Variante mit starkem Bremsen vorne den Grip abzuschätzen halt ich prinzipiell schon für tauglich für Fahrbahnbeläge die man garnicht einschätzen kann, aber nicht wirklich "alltagstauglich", so dass man sie ständig anwenden kann. Dafür Wechseln die Bodenbeläge doch viel zu häufig, teilweise innerhalb von wenigen Metern. Und die Aussage:
> 
> beisst sich meiner Meinung nach stark mit dem Anspruch ein Professionelles Training abzuhalten. Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist hat man einfach insgesamt soweit runterzubremsen dass man sich sicher ist.
> 
> ...



Wo soll diese Erfahrung herkommen, wenn man nicht schon mal erlebt hat, wann Feierabend ist? Wie Du schon richtig bemerkst: Es gibt viele unterschiedliche Untergründe, die teilweise schnell wechseln. Man kann nicht erst anfangen, zu lernen, wenn es drauf ankommt. Man übt am besten schon vorher, in harmlosen Situationen, wo das Risiko bei einem Sturz gering wäre. 
Natürlich bremst man nicht plötzlich stark runter, wenn dicht hinter einem einer fährt! Aber wenn Du eine Zehntelsekunde das Vorderrad blockierst, dann verlierst Du kaum an Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## tombrider (5. Februar 2010)

schrott rider schrieb:


> Die Räder blockieren zu lassen macht nur Sinn um die Bremsen kennen zu lernen.
> Was bringen blockierte Räder in einer Steilabfahrt? Ein rutschender Reifen hat weniger Grip.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ein blockierender Reifen baut auf lockerem Untergrund einen Keil vor sich auf. Diesen Keil schiebt man die ganze Zeit vor sich her, der Bremsgrip ist dadurch sogar besser. Leider geht die Seitenführung komplett flöten. Selbst auf einer Geraden kannst Du das Vorderrad nicht mehr als eine halbe Sekunde blockieren lassen, sonst liegst Du auf der Nase. Schräg am Hang noch weniger. Bedauerlicherweise reicht die menschliche Reaktion normalerweise nicht aus, um immer mehr zu bremsen und dann auf ein blockierendes Vorderrad zu reagieren. Das heißt man muß die Reaktionszeit ausschließen.
Optimal für die Seitenführung wäre es, wenn Du die Blockiergrenze genau kennst und Dich dicht davor hältst. Es mag Leute geben, die das besser einschätzen können als ich. Oder die Teilnehmer an meinen Kursen. Ich jedenfalls kann nie so genau sagen, ob da noch was geht und wenn ja wieviel. Bleibt man auch nur etwas unter der Blockiergrenze, bzw. dem Punkt wo das Hinterrad abhebt, dann verschenkt man Bremsleistung. Sprich: Braucht mehr (unter Umständen lebenswichtigen) Bremsweg bzw. kann nicht so steil den Berg runterfahren. Oder wird dabei möglicherweise immer schneller!


----------



## jan84 (5. Februar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wo soll diese Erfahrung herkommen, wenn man nicht schon mal erlebt hat, wann Feierabend ist? Wie Du schon richtig bemerkst: Es gibt viele unterschiedliche Untergründe, die teilweise schnell wechseln. Man kann nicht erst anfangen, zu lernen, wenn es drauf ankommt. Man übt am besten schon vorher, in harmlosen Situationen, wo das Risiko bei einem Sturz gering wäre.
> Natürlich bremst man nicht plötzlich stark runter, wenn dicht hinter einem einer fährt! Aber wenn Du eine Zehntelsekunde das Vorderrad blockierst, dann verlierst Du kaum an Geschwindigkeit.



Explizites Training <> Tourenalltag

Solche Sachen wie das Anblockieren vom Vorderrad kann man gezielt trainieren, stimmt. Das ist wie ganz am Anfang geschrieben auch sinnvoll, aber das ist nichts was man in den Tourenalltag einbaut (so liest es sich von dir) oder was einem (wenn man es in den Alltag einbaut) sinnvoll etwas für die Kurvengeschwindigkeit bringt, außer dass Unruhe im Fahrwerk ist. Manchmal muss man sich auch einfach auf dem Boden wiederfinden. Und wie schon gesagt, einem Anfänger der das Bremsen und das einigermaßen sichere Schätzen des Untergrundes nicht beherrscht kann und *sollte* man nicht beibringen kurven am Limit zu fahren!

In der Gruppe oder im Feld kann die zehntelsekund VR blockieren dafür sorgen das dein Hinterman in dir drinhängt. 

Lassen wir das Thema hier jetzt am besten ruhen ich wollts nurnicht unkommentiert stehenlassen.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tombrider (5. Februar 2010)

Leider kann man auf dem Schotterplatz nicht jeden Untergrund simulieren. Es geht nicht anders, als alles, was man theoretisch und praktisch eingeübt hat, unterwegs immer wieder mal zu üben und immer weiter zu verbessern. Dort, wo man tatsächlich fährt.


----------



## jan84 (5. Februar 2010)

Deine Ursprüngliche Aussage war 


> Den 99,9% stimme ich nicht zu. Man kann den momentanen Grip auf dem Untergrund (und den daraus folgenden Bremswegen bzw. möglichen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten) auch mit viel Erfahrung nicht immer hunderprozentig genau einschätzen. Oft ist es sinnvoll, zwischendurch mal kurz das Vorderrad blockieren zu lassen. Das ist die glasklarste Rückmeldung, wie es gerade unter einem aussieht.
> Bei extrem steilen bergab-Fahrten gilt das besonders, um einschätzen zu können, wie dicht man am Limit ist.



Die 99,9% waren logischerweise nicht auf explizites Techniktraining bezogen und der Rest der Aussage von dir liest sich halt so als sei das kurze Blockieren eine Technik die man im Alltag oft anwenden sollte, das macht aber einfach keinen Sinn. Den Rest machen wir jetzt wenn nötig per PN . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## R5D5 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch grad dabei, mich auf Scheibenbremse umzugewöhnen (obwohl ich schon einige Zeit mit einer fahre, sie aber bisher noch nicht richtig genutzt habe) und die Brems- und Schalthebel neu zu positionieren. Könntet ihr mal bitte Fotos machen auf denen man von vorne sieht, wie ihr eure Hände am Lenker habt, wie die Hebel positioniert sind, wie ihr die Bremse zieht und wie ihr gleichzeitig bremsen und schalten könnt (braucht man ja doch mal, wenn man überraschend bremsen muß (natürlich nicht bei einer Notbremsung))?

Oder gibts die Fotos schon irgendwo?

Danke!


----------



## jan84 (5. Februar 2010)

Handposition sieht bisschen komisch aus weil ich mit der andern Hand fotografiert hab, entsprechende Körperhaltung. Ich habs so:





Daumen geht bei Bedarf problemlos an den Schalthebel (XT). Fingerkraft reicht auf Asphalt problemlos fürn steigendes Hinterrad im Sitzen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tombrider (5. Februar 2010)

Ein Beispiel aus meiner Gruppe: Ein Teilnehmer, der schon jahrelang MTB fuhr, traute sich sich auch auf ebener Schotterstraße nicht schneller als ca. 40 km/h zu fahren. Was ja vollkommen ok ist, man sollte niemals schneller fahren als man sich sicher fühlt! Nachdem er das volle Fahrtechnik-Programm absolviert hatte, und auch noch viele Touren mitgemacht hatte, wo wir alles unterwegs immer wieder wiederholt und eingeübt haben, fuhren wir ca. 12 Wochen später eine leicht kurvige Schotterstraße bergab. Ich fragte ihn danach, wie schnell er war, und er war selbst erstaunt, daß sein Tacho 68 km/h gespeichert hatte. Er hatte sich dabei absolut sicher gefühlt.


----------



## flyingscot (5. Februar 2010)

@jan84: genau richtig.

Den Druckpunkt und die Bremshebelabstand zum Lenker stelle ich wenn möglich recht nah an den Lenker. Dadurch entsteht entspanntere Handhaltung auch wenn man den Finger auf der Bremse hat. Im Bikepark, wo man den Lenker längere Zeit auch mal richtig festhalten muss, beugt das verkrampfte Händen vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, hab den Druckpunkt auch erst nach ca halbem Hebelweg liegen. 
Den Winkel der Hebel kann man, wenn man absehbar nur im stehen unterwegs ist (Bikepark etc) ggf. auch noch anpassen, je nach Geometrie sorgt das auch noch für entspanntere Handgelenke.


----------



## R5D5 (6. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Handposition sieht bisschen komisch aus weil ich mit der andern Hand fotografiert hab, entsprechende Körperhaltung. Ich habs so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für das Bild!
Eigentlich vollkommen logisch, daß man den Bremshebel so montieren muß, da mache ich mich gleich mal ans ummontieren. Ich werde den bei mir nur um ein paar mm weiter nach außen setzen, damit ich im Notfall auch mit dem Mittelfinger bequem bremsen kann.


----------



## Anselm_X (6. Februar 2010)

Wer große Hände bzw. "lange Finger" hat, sollte die Schalthebel außen am Lenker montieren.

Will sagen: Erst die Bremsen auf den Lenker stecken, dann die Schalthebel. (Bei dem Foto von Jan84 isses auch so).

Aber Achtung: Das funktioniert nicht mit jeder Schalt-/Bremshebelkombi!

Bei vielen Shimano-Schaltarmaturen muss man dazu erst die Ganganzeige abschrauben (ist zwar techn. kein Problem, man muss sich aber daran gewöhnen, ohne Anzeige zu fahren).

Problemlos möglich ist die o.g. Montageweise bei den meisten SRAM-Schalthebeln, da die Ganganzeige in der Klemmschelle "integriert" ist.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Biker ihre Bremshebel zu stark "nach unten" drehen. Angeblich weil sich so im Stehen besser bremsen lässt. Ist aber m. M. nach ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen und eher kontraproduktiv.

Noch ein Tipp: Brems- und Schaltarmaturen nicht am Lenker "festballern". Vielmehr nur so fest klemmen, dass sie sich mit höherem Kraftaufwand noch verdrehen lassen. Dann bricht bei Stürzen nix, die Hebel können ausweichen. (Aber bitte auch nicht zu locker. Sonst kanns gefährlich werden wenn sich beispielsweise die Schaltarmatur nach oben verdreht und den Bremshebel blockiert).

Schöne Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2010)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild!
> Eigentlich vollkommen logisch, daß man den Bremshebel so montieren muß, da mache ich mich gleich mal ans ummontieren.



Das haben ungefähr nur 4% meiner Kursteilnehmer so. Die Händler und Versender knallen die Bremsgriffe immer direkt an die Griffe dran, sodass die Hebelwirkung enorm schlecht ist. Echt ein Armugszeugnis, dass sie so etwas nicht an ihre Kunden vernünftig weitergeben.


----------



## jan84 (6. Februar 2010)

> Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Biker ihre Bremshebel zu stark "nach unten" drehen. Angeblich weil sich so im Stehen besser bremsen lässt. Ist aber m. M. nach ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen und eher kontraproduktiv.



Ich empfehle meistens den Hebel so einzustellen, dass er in der Verlängerung der Armachse im sitzen steht, kommen die meisten Leute auch super mit klar. Wenn sie flacher stehen gibts oft Probleme mit den Handgelenken. Bei solchen Leuten siehts man auch häufig, dass die Hände beim normalen Fahren (kein Finger an der Bremse) abgeknickt auf dem Lenker liegen, also die Armachse unter dem Lenker durchgeht. Unnötig Belastung der Handgelenke. 
Welche Position man letztendlich genau wählt ist Geschmackssache und kommt mit der Zeit. Kann ja auch Sinn machen wenn man nen Bike hat was man auf Touren und im Bikepark fährt fürn Park die Hebel um ein paar Grad zu verstellen.

Einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren was einem am besten passt.   

@Ganganzeige:
Es gibt echt Leute die da drauf gucken *g*?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## snoopz (6. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Ganganzeige:
> Es gibt echt Leute die da drauf gucken *g*?



Ab und zu, wenn ich echt keine Ahnung mehr hab, wo ich gerade bin, mache ich das. Besser als zwischen den Beinen durchgucken. Aber ich könnte auch ohne leben.



Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Die Händler und Versender knallen die Bremsgriffe immer direkt an die Griffe dran, sodass die Hebelwirkung enorm schlecht ist. Echt ein Armugszeugnis, dass sie so etwas nicht an ihre Kunden vernünftig weitergeben.



Ich hab mir ein Rose Uncle Jimbo bestellt, da waren die Griffe schon halbwegs vernünftig eingestellt, und ich glaube im Handbuch stand auch, wie man sie einstellen muß. Sogar das Drehmoment stimmte halbwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. Februar 2010)

hört einfach auf das, was batman sagt und macht es nach. 
jetzt könnte die diskussion schon beendet sein. 

-> "fahrtechniktrainer" kann sich jeder depp nennen, der begriff ist ja nicht geschützt. 

was das erlernen des blockieren eines vorderrades mit professioneller mtb-schulung zu tun hat, erschliesst sich mir allerdings nicht. 
tatsächlich sinnvolles techniktraing wär das genaue gegenteil. 
richtig gemacht, benutzt man vereinfachungsstrategien, um fertigkeiten (hier: bergabfahren) zu erlernen. 

im verlauf des lernens werden diese vereinfachungen schrittweise zurückgenommen, man geht aus vom prinzip "vom leichten zum schweren" bzw. "vom einfachen zum komplexen", aber eine zusätzlich und zudem falsche technik ins lernen reinbringen zu wollen, klingt für mich nach naiven, hausgemachten konzepten.


----------



## RedSKull (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich halt's immer mit Jürgen Beneke, wenn es mir zu schnell wird lass ich die Bremse los. 



> desweiteren - nur mit dem zeigefinger bremsen halte ich für stark übertrieben fahrlässig - oder die bremse ist hammerhart / dein gesamtgewicht (bike+fahrer) lächerlich gering oder deine zeigefingerkraft weit über durchschnitt.


Äähm, keine meiner Bremsen benutze ich mit mehr als nur dem Zeigefinger, auch nicht die V-Brakes am XC Hobel und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> hört einfach auf das, was batman sagt und macht es nach.
> jetzt könnte die diskussion schon beendet sein.
> 
> -> "fahrtechniktrainer" kann sich jeder depp nennen, der begriff ist ja nicht geschützt.
> ...



Dieses Blockieren des Vorderrads lernst Du auch in jeder professionellen Motorradschulung, vor den Zeiten des ABS wurde die Stotterbremse auch im Auto-Fahrtechniktraining geübt. Gutes Fahren heißt, die Grenzen zu kennen. Wenn ich nicht weiß, wo Schluß ist, kann ich nicht sicher sein, daß das, was ich gerade tue, ungefährlich ist. Gerade der Schiß vor dem blockierenden Vorderrad führt oft dazu, daß Biker, die sich verschätzt haben, zu wenig bremsen und darum zu schnell in eine Kurve reingehen, mit entsprechenden Folgen. 
Ein Beispiel: Wenn ich mit Bikern in der Praxis Bremsen übe, zeigt sich, daß die meisten, die noch nicht wirklich Vollbremsungen geübt haben, aus ca. 40 km/h ca. 30 Meter Bremsweg auf der Schotterstraße brauchen. Und sind oft sehr erstaunt, wie weit das ist! Wohlgemerkt Biker, die oft schon seit Jahren biken! Die eineinhalbfache Geschwindigkeit ergibt nach der Physik mehr als den doppelten Bremsweg. Dennoch brauchen diejenigen, die eine Vollbremsung am Limit beherrschen, an derselben Stelle aus 60 km/h nicht etwa 60 Meter, sondern nur 25. Das heißt: Dort, wo der geübte Biker aus 60 km/h bereits steht, wäre der Anfänger noch ca. 45 km/h schnell. Im Falle eines Aufpralls eine tödliche Geschwindigkeit. Ich nehme gerne Vorschläge entgegen, wie man den maximal möglichen Grip einschätzt, ohne die Blockiergrenze zu erreichen.


----------



## dubbel (7. Februar 2010)

jetzt vermischt du zwei verschiedene sachen (von einer davon war bisher nie die rede): 
wenn du argumentierst, dass ein fortgeschrittener / könner während einer technik-einheit mal austestet, wo in genau dieser bestimmten situation die jetzt aktuelle grenze liegt, dann reden wir von etwas anderem. 

ich formuliere es mal um: 
wenn der typ zu lagsam abfährt, hilft es nichts, ihm zu zeigen, wie er noch langsamer werden kann. 
dass gerade anfänger zu schnell sind, widerspricht jeder erfahrung in sachen typischer anfängerfehler (schau dir nur mal die honks in beitrag # 5 an).


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> hört einfach auf das, was batman sagt und macht es nach.
> .



Jedem erzählen, daß ein blockierendes Vorderrad quasi unbeherrschbar ist und zwangsläufig zum Sturz führen muß?
Genau durch solche falsche Angstmache kommen doch Unsicherheiten wie die des Threaderstellers zustande!


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt vermischt du zwei verschiedene sachen (von einer davon war bisher nie die rede):
> wenn du argumentierst, dass ein fortgeschrittener / könner während einer technik-einheit mal austestet, wo in genau dieser bestimmten situation die jetzt aktuelle grenze liegt, dann reden wir von etwas anderem.



Schön wäre es, wenn man es einmal in einer bestimmten Situation testet und lernt, und es dann immer abrufbar ist. Leider ist das nicht so. Bloß weil man einmal auf dem Schotterplatz gelernt hat, wie eine Vollbremsung geht, heißt das nicht, daß man sie längere Zeit später ohne Nachzudenken wiederholen kann. Bei über 60 km/h legt man etwa 20 Meter pro Sekunde zurück. Wenn der Langholztransporter entgegenkommt, hat man keine Zeit mehr, sich langsam und gefühlvoll an die Grenzen heranzutasten. Da muß die Vollbremsung sofort kommen, auf egal welchem Untergrund. 
Um diese Abläufe zu automatisieren, muß man es immer und immer wieder üben. Bis zum erbrechen. Überall, auf jedem Untergrund. Wenn man das kann, dann weiß man genau, daß man jederzeit sicher zum stehen kommen kann. Dieses Können gibt Sicherheit. Diese Sicherheit ermöglicht es, die Geschwindigkeiten zu steigern.

Euer Rat ist ja wohl: "Auch wenn Du Schiß hast, laß das Rad einfach laufen, fahr schneller als Dir lieb ist"! Das ist so ziemlich das falscheste, was man jemandem raten kann!! Ich halte solche Tips für völlig verantwortungslos!!!


----------



## dubbel (7. Februar 2010)

ich formuliere es nochmal um: 
rantasten im sinne von "zu langsam" nach "schnell genug", ist was anderes als von "zu langsam" nach "viel zu langsam-*plumps*"


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

Und Du denkst, das reicht aus, um redlion007 seine Ängste zu nehmen?




redlion007 schrieb:


> Bergab verkrampfe ich immer total und bin der Meinung, lieber freiwillig absteigen als Kontrollverluste (fehlender Grip, steigendes Hinterrad) zu vermeiden.


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Februar 2010)

ich bremse im normalen (was ist normal?) auch nur mit zeigefinger - wenns aber steil + ruippig wird immer mit 2 fingern - zum einen um zu verhindern das ein finger abrutscht und gar nix mehr geht und zum anderen falls es mal krampft (o.k. das kenn ich bis dato nur vom gardasee + ähnlichen revieren) - außerdem reichen mir die restlichen 3 finger um mich am lenker anzuklammern aber das vllt weil ich eher weniger "klammere" - aber das betrachte ich als individuell und jedem sein ding.

was ich aber auch für völlig aussagelos halte ist das "bewusste" blockieren des VR`s - das geht vllt beim KFZ aber der sinn beim bike ist nicht zu erkennen - zum einen ist das gelände wo mir diese information (sofern sie tatsächlich abzurufen wäre) was bringen könnte meist so speziell das ich gerade durch diesen test erst mit ziemlicher sicherheit in eine brenzlige situation käme, zum anderen ist der untergrund schnell wechselnd und so verschieden das die eventuell gewonnene info von eben schon 10m später keine relevanz mehr besitzt.

grundsatz nach 18 jahren mtb - blockierendes rad : hinten ja - vorne nie

@tombrider - ich glaube du hast hier etwas daran zu kauen das du "recht haben willst" - aber dir die anderen einfach nicht "das letzte wort" lassen oder ?


----------



## RedSKull (7. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, es wird dir keiner widersprechen, wenn du sagt, dass man sich auf verschiedenen Untergründen und in kontrollierter Umgebung mit seinen Bremsen vertraut machen, also auch mal das Vorderrad blockieren lassen sollte etc.

Aber das als gängiges Mittel anzupreisen um bei "Steilabfahrten" die Haftung zu bestimmen ist schlicht und einfach Schwachsinn. Da sollte man dem Fahrschüler vielleicht eher beibringen, dass er die Bremsen öffnet um wieder einen stabilen Fahrzustand zu erreichen, falls die Räder mal ungewollt blockieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> ich bremse im normalen (was ist normal?) auch nur mit zeigefinger - wenns aber steil + ruippig wird immer mit 2 fingern - zum einen um zu verhindern das ein finger abrutscht und gar nix mehr geht und zum anderen falls es mal krampft (o.k. das kenn ich bis dato nur vom gardasee + ähnlichen revieren) - außerdem reichen mir die restlichen 3 finger um mich am lenker anzuklammern aber das vllt weil ich eher weniger "klammere" - aber das betrachte ich als individuell und jedem sein ding.
> 
> was ich aber auch für völlig aussagelos halte ist das "bewusste" blockieren des VR`s - das geht vllt beim KFZ aber der sinn beim bike ist nicht zu erkennen - zum einen ist das gelände wo mir diese information (sofern sie tatsächlich abzurufen wäre) was bringen könnte meist so speziell das ich gerade durch diesen test erst mit ziemlicher sicherheit in eine brenzlige situation käme, zum anderen ist der untergrund schnell wechselnd und so verschieden das die eventuell gewonnene info von eben schon 10m später keine relevanz mehr besitzt.
> 
> ...



Klar habe ich was gegen solche Vorurteile, ein blockierendes Vorderrad wäre gefährlich. Das sind die, gegen die ich in meinen Kursen ankämpfe.  Und ja, ich denke ich habe recht, daß man einem Anfänger nicht rät, schneller zu fahren, obwohl er sich dabei nicht nicht wohl und sicher fühlt.


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2010)

Bis Posting #11, spätestens #15 war eigentlich alles gesagt. Langsam anfangen, seine Grenzen kennen. 

Das Problem bei Tombrider ist, so wie ich es aus einem PN Wechsel verstanden hab, dass er hier im Topic Techniktraining und Tourenalltag durcheinander wirft. 



tombrider schrieb:


> Jedem erzählen, daß ein blockierendes Vorderrad quasi unbeherrschbar ist und zwangsläufig zum Sturz führen muß?
> Genau durch solche falsche Angstmache kommen doch Unsicherheiten wie die des Threaderstellers zustande!


Man muss einfach wissen, dass mit blockierendem Vorderrad keine Seitenführung da ist. Ohne Seitenführung keine Competition. Ergo, wenn man nicht gerade explizit ausprobiert was bei einem blockierendem Vorderrad passiert und wie es sich kurz vorher anfühlt, hat das Vorderrad einfach nicht zu blockieren. 



tombrider schrieb:


> Und Du denkst, das reicht aus, um redlion007 seine Ängste zu nehmen?


Wenn man schon versucht jemandem über ein Internetforum Fahrtechnik Tipps zu geben sollte man auch einfach verständlich formulieren können was man meint. Und keine Tipps die einfach falsch sind bzw. sich falsch lesen auch wenn was anderes gemeint war. 



tombrider schrieb:


> Klar habe ich was gegen solche Vorurteile, ein blockierendes Vorderrad wäre gefährlich. Das sind die, gegen die ich in meinen Kursen ankämpfe.  Und ja, ich denke ich habe recht, daß man einem Anfänger nicht rät, schneller zu fahren, obwohl er sich dabei nicht nicht wohl und sicher fühlt.


Ein blockierendes Vorderrad IST gefährlich, das Fahrrad ist nicht lenkbar und kann sich nicht stabilisieren. Es ist nur kein Weltuntergang wie manche denken. 
Man muss Anfänger ein Gefühl für die Grenzen und Risiken geben, diese ggf. ausreichend sicher demonstrieren. Das Tempo das der Anfänger dann fährt bleibt ihm überlassen, dazu rät man ihm nicht. Ein bisschen theoretische Auseinandersetzung mit der Tätigkeit "Trainer" würde dir nicht schaden und seis ggf. nur der kommunikative Teil. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, es wird dir keiner widersprechen, wenn du sagt, dass man sich auf verschiedenen Untergründen und in kontrollierter Umgebung mit seinen Bremsen vertraut machen, also auch mal das Vorderrad blockieren lassen sollte etc.
> 
> Aber das als gängiges Mittel anzupreisen um bei "Steilabfahrten" die Haftung zu bestimmen ist schlicht und einfach Schwachsinn. Da sollte man dem Fahrschüler vielleicht eher beibringen, dass er die Bremsen öffnet um wieder einen stabilen Fahrzustand zu erreichen, falls die Räder mal ungewollt blockieren.



Ich rede nicht davon, in der steilsten und kritischsten Situation das absichtlich zu tun, sondern im Vorfeld, an weniger steiler Stelle auf ähnlichem Untergrund zu probieren, ob da noch Reserven sind, wenn es noch steiler wird. Oder wurzeliger. Oder nasser. Oder lockerer. 
Und natürlich reden wir von einer Stotterbremse, in der in Ultrakurzen Abständen die Bremse wieder gelöst wird, um die Seitenführung zu behalten.


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht davon, in der steilsten und kritischsten Situation das absichtlich zu tun, sondern im Vorfeld, an weniger steiler Stelle auf ähnlichem Untergrund zu probieren, ob da noch Reserven sind, wenn es noch steiler wird. Oder wurzeliger. Oder nasser. Oder lockerer.
> Und natürlich reden wir von einer Stotterbremse, in der in Ultrakurzen Abständen die Bremse wieder gelöst wird, um die Seitenführung zu behalten.



*Das ist einfach Blödsinn.* Du bringst Unruhe ins Fahrwerk. Und warum zum Teufel Stotterbremsen? Evtl. einfach mal dosiert bremsen lernen.


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Februar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht davon, in der steilsten und kritischsten Situation das absichtlich zu tun......Und natürlich reden wir von einer Stotterbremse, in der in Ultrakurzen Abständen die Bremse wieder gelöst wird.....



naja - dann nochmal gradliniger meine meinung : das ist kompletter bullshit !

auf gerader strecke sagt das blockierte VR reinweg gar nix über eventuelle grenzbereiche bei 





tombrider schrieb:


> wenn es noch steiler wird. Oder wurzeliger. Oder nasser. Oder lockerer.....


 aus.

und was ist stottern in ultragkurzen abständen ? - bei entsprechendem untergrund wie nassem stein, nassen wurzeln oder einem stecken unter laub in verbindung mit einem fahranfänger führt das mit sicherheit nicht zu mehr bikebeherrschung oder einer entschärften situation.

ansonsten gilt mit nachdruck : 





Der alte Sack schrieb:


> @tombrider - ich glaube du hast hier etwas daran zu kauen das du "recht haben willst" - aber dir die anderen einfach nicht "das letzte wort" lassen oder ?


----------



## RedSKull (7. Februar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht davon, in der steilsten und kritischsten Situation das absichtlich zu tun, sondern im Vorfeld, an weniger steiler Stelle auf ähnlichem Untergrund zu probieren, ob da noch Reserven sind, wenn es noch steiler wird. Oder wurzeliger. Oder nasser. Oder lockerer.
> Und natürlich reden wir von einer Stotterbremse, in der in Ultrakurzen Abständen die Bremse wieder gelöst wird, um die Seitenführung zu behalten.



Dann hättest du dich weiter oben vielleicht besser ausdrücken sollen.



tombrider schrieb:


> Oft ist es sinnvoll, zwischendurch mal kurz das Vorderrad blockieren zu lassen. Das ist die glasklarste Rückmeldung, wie es gerade unter einem aussieht.
> Bei extrem steilen bergab-Fahrten gilt das besonders, um einschätzen zu können, wie dicht man am Limit ist.



Allerdings wird ein erfahrener Fahrer auch zurechtkommen ohne solche Bremsversuche im Vorfeld durchzuführen.


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2010)

@ Tombrider: 
Geh mal in die Unibib und besorg dir mal Literatur zu dem Thema und lies sie. Den DAV-Alpin Lehrplan (Nummer vergessen) - Mountainbiken hab ich schon öfter in Bibs gesehen. Da steht einiges grundsätzliches und praktisches zur Ausbildung / zum Ausbilden drin, auch zum Thema Kommunikation . Wenn man sich schon Trainer nennt sollte man sich mit den Hintergründen, Ausbildungsstandards auseinandersetzen oder sich selbst eben mal zum Ausbilden ausbilden lassen...

grüße


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Allerdings wird ein erfahrener Fahrer auch zurechtkommen ohne solche Bremsversuche im Vorfeld durchzuführen.



Klar. Nur geht der Thread hier nicht um Tipps für erfahrene Biker, sondern um Ratschläge für jemanden, der offensichtlich Ängste hat vor einem blockierenden Vorderrad oder steigenden Hinterrad. Diese Ängste wird man los, wenn man übt, wie viele Reserven man beim Bremsen noch hat.


----------



## dubbel (7. Februar 2010)

ich kenne da ein tolles spiel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> @ Tombrider:
> Geh mal in die Unibib und besorg dir mal Literatur zu dem Thema und lies sie. Den DAV-Alpin Lehrplan (Nummer vergessen) - Mountainbiken hab ich schon öfter in Bibs gesehen. Da steht einiges grundsätzliches und praktisches zur Ausbildung / zum Ausbilden drin, auch zum Thema Kommunikation . Wenn man sich schon Trainer nennt sollte man sich mit den Hintergründen, Ausbildungsstandards auseinandersetzen oder sich selbst eben mal zum Ausbilden ausbilden lassen...
> 
> grüße



Keine schlechte Idee. Wenn Du einen Link hast, dann schick ihn mir doch bitte mal. Aber da Du ja auch mal als Trainer/Übungsleiter/Obmann/Instruktor oder wie Du es auch immer nennen magst gearbeitet hast: Wie hast Du Deinen Teilnehmern beigebracht, wie sie mit einem steigenden Hinterrad oder einem rutschenden Vorderrad umgehen? Wie haben sie bei Dir gelernt, die Grenzen der Fahrphysik zu erkennen?


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> *Das ist einfach Blödsinn.* Du bringst Unruhe ins Fahrwerk. Und warum zum Teufel Stotterbremsen? Evtl. einfach mal dosiert bremsen lernen.



Stotterbremse darum, weil man als Anfänger nicht immer stärker bremsen und abwarten kann, bis das Vorderrad blockiert. Blockiert es mehr als eine halbe Sekunde, liegt man. Die Reaktionszeit, gerade von jemandem, der das noch nie gemacht hat, ist zu lang. Das muß reflexartig kommen, zum denken reicht die Zeit nicht.

Aber offensichtlich hast Du eine andere Methode, zu wissen, wie viel man genau bremsen kann, ganz dicht an der Blockiergrenze, ohne mögliche Bremsleistung zu verschenken. Ohne jedoch das Vorderrad wirklich blockieren zu lassen. Würde mich wirklich interessieren (und redlion007, so er denn noch mitliest, sicherlich auch), wie Du das machst und Deinen Teilnehmern beibringst.


----------



## snoopz (7. Februar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Aber offensichtlich hast Du eine andere Methode, zu wissen, wie viel man genau bremsen kann, ganz dicht an der Blockiergrenze, ohne mögliche Bremsleistung zu verschenken.



Das merkt man doch eigentlich, zumindest auf nicht-glattem Untergrund, oder nicht? Zumindest ich habe mich noch nie verschätzt, weder in den ganzen Jahren auf dem Rennrad noch auf dem Mountain Bike. Sobald die Fuhre unruhig wird, ist die Grenze nicht mehr weit. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Um das zu merken muß man natürlich aktiv fahren und nicht auf dem Bock hängen wie ein Sack Kartoffeln.


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> naja - dann nochmal gradliniger meine meinung : das ist kompletter bullshit !
> 
> auf gerader strecke sagt das blockierte VR reinweg gar nix über eventuelle grenzbereiche bei  aus.



Meine Meinung dazu: Wer auf gerader Strecke sicher in allerkürzester Strecke bremsen kann, an der Grenze des physikalisch möglichen, kann dies auch im Gefälle. Wer dies immer wieder unterwegs probiert, an immer steileren Stellen, wird immer sicherer. Und genau das übe ich auch immer wieder mit meiner Gruppe, unterwegs. Ich verstehe nicht Euren Unterschied zwischen "Tour" und "Fahrtechniktraining". Man kann und sollte sich unterwegs immer wieder mal Zeit nehmen, etwas zu probieren. Wer bei mir sicher bremsen gelernt hat, der kann mit beiden Bremsen sehr kurze Bremswege erzielen, auch wenn es so glatt ist wie jetzt auf festgefahrener Schneedecke. Wer das kann, der kann auch mitten in einem Gefälle auf Null runterbremsen, wo sich viele Anfänger nichtmal trauen, überhaupt runterzufahren.
Wer realisiert hat, daß so ein scheinbar großes Gefälle eigentlich ganz harmlos ist, weil man jederzeit sicher stoppen kann, der kann sich nach und nach an wirklich steile Gefälle herantasten.


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2010)

*sight* Ich hab dir doch in #59  ne konkrete Buchempfehlung gegeben. Übungsleiter im Hochschulsport würd ich auch nicht als "Arbeit" bezeichnen, auch wenn du es ggf. so interpretierst. Meinen Post #9 hast du gelesen...? Bei den ganzen Basic Geschichten geht es doch nicht darum die Leute an den "Grenzen der Fahrphysik" fahren zu lassen sondern ihnen eben einfach ein Gefühl für die Risiken beim Biken, deren Gründe und die Grenzen zu geben. Die Diskutiererei bringt ja doch jetzt irgendwie niemanden mehr weiter, du bist ja der mit dem Profi-Anspruch , ich bin hier im Sinne von dubbels letztem Post raus. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Das merkt man doch eigentlich, zumindest auf nicht-glattem Untergrund, oder nicht? Zumindest ich habe mich noch nie verschätzt, weder in den ganzen Jahren auf dem Rennrad noch auf dem Mountain Bike. Sobald die Fuhre unruhig wird, ist die Grenze nicht mehr weit. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Um das zu merken muß man natürlich aktiv fahren und nicht auf dem Bock hängen wie ein Sack Kartoffeln.



Es gibt Leute mit beneidenswerter Intuition. Ich hatte einige, wenige Teilnehmer, die noch nie vorher auf einem MTB gesessen hatten, und schon nach allerkürzester Zeit 10 Meter auf dem Vorderrad fahren konnten. Die allermeisten müssen sowas länger lernen und noch länger einüben. Und es gibt Grobmotoriker, die nie ein wirklich gutes Gefühl für die Bremse entwickeln. Die sind aber ebenfalls die Ausnahme. Wenn es wirklich verdammt steil wird, und dann vielleicht noch schräg zum Hang oder Wurzeln dazu kommen, dann braucht man beides: Talent UND Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> *sight* Ich hab dir doch in #59  ne konkrete Buchempfehlung gegeben. Übungsleiter im Hochschulsport würd ich auch nicht als "Arbeit" bezeichnen, auch wenn du es ggf. so interpretierst. Meinen Post #9 hast du gelesen...? Bei den ganzen Basic Geschichten geht es doch nicht darum die Leute an den "Grenzen der Fahrphysik" fahren zu lassen sondern ihnen eben einfach ein Gefühl für die Risiken beim Biken, deren Gründe und die Grenzen zu geben. Die Diskutiererei bringt ja doch jetzt irgendwie niemanden mehr weiter, du bist ja der mit dem Profi-Anspruch , ich bin hier im Sinne von dubbels letztem Post raus.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Das hat redlion777 jetzt sicherlich super geholfen.


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2010)

Nein das haben schon Beitrag #2,#9 und #34

*edit*: verdammt...


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Februar 2010)

meine güte dann lad ihn doch zu dir ein und bemutter in beim erlernen der vr-blockade - und alle anderen fahranfänger im forum gleich mit

ich weisz nicht ob du als "fahrradtrainer" was taugst - aber dich und ein thema ins vakuum labern geht ganz gut


----------



## schrott rider (7. Februar 2010)




----------



## *iceman* (8. Februar 2010)

Krass, sowas wird den Leuten also im Fahrtechniktraining beigebracht   ! Das erklärt natürlich einiges...


----------



## Beorn (17. Februar 2010)

Erst hab ich mich schlapp gelacht, aber schaut euch mal die StudV Seite an, dann wisst ihr, warum tombrider hier den Dicken markiert. Ich schätz mal er ist der "Chef" der Truppe.

Zum Göttinger Hochschulsport kommt mir nur das große Grausen: Ich hab in der Steiermark die Jungs und Mädels aus der Salza gefischt, ohne uns wäre der "erfahrene Paddelguide" aus Göttingen, der den Bach nicht kannte und immerhin schon sage und schreibe 2 Jahre gepaddelt ist (der konnte nicht mal Hochrollen und ist selber immer geschwommen), zusammen mit seinen "Schützlingen" nicht ohne massive Verluste ans Ziel gekommen.
Ein halbes Jahr später seh ich im Paddelladen eine DVD "Sicherheitstraining" vom Göttinger Hochschulsport. Keine Ahnung, aber eine SicherheitsDVD unters Volk bringen wollen.

So viel halt ich vom Hochschulsport und der Kompetenz der dort rumgeisternden und rumgeifernden Menschen. Leider mal wieder bestätigt.


----------



## tombrider (17. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich leite die Gruppe in der Tat. Und wenn Du genau hingeschaut hast, hast Du festgestellt, daß es mit 224 Mitgliedern, darunter ca. 40 Frauen, nach Köln die zweitgrößte regionale MTB-Gruppe bundesweit ist. Und die mit der mit Abstand allergrößten Beteiligung in den Foren.
Ich wollte übrigens nicht "den Dicken" markieren, sondern habe erklärt, wie ich es meinen TeilnehmerInnen zeige. Nämlich genau so, wie es z.B. in den ADAC-Fahrsicherheitstrainings für Motorradfahrer seit Jahrzehnten auch gemacht wird. Ich warte nach allen unkonstruktiven Beiträgen hier immer noch darauf, wie Ihr jemandem es zeigt, erklärt und die Ängste nehmt. Ich habe die Weisheit nicht gepachtet, es gibt sicherlich auch andere Ansätze. All zu viel sinnvolles habe ich hier noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Beorn (17. Februar 2010)

Ok, meine konstruktive Kritik geht in zwei Richtungen:

Zum einen halte ich deine Methode für fragwürdig. Mit den Leuten auf dem trockenen Üben, erst Teer, dann Schotter, dann Teer mit Schräglage, mit Gefälle, .... Das Stotterbremsen überfordert m.E. nach die Anfänger, weil sie sich zu sehr auf die schnelle Fingerbewegung konzentrieren, statt ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, was unter dem Vorderreifen abläuft.
Und dass es der ADAC bei Motorradfahrtrainigs so macht ist für mich kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Zum einen muss man ja dem ADAC nicht alles glauben, zum anderen gibt es doch noch Unterschiede zwischen Motorrad und Mountainbike, die sich nicht auf die Antriebsart beziehen.

Zum anderen ist es die Absolutheit, mit der du in Anspruch nimmst die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben. Dabei schließe ich explizit deinen letzten Beitrag aus.

Welcher Art ist deine Qualifikation fürs Bikegruppen guiden und zur Schulung? Hier hört man von der DIMB Ausbildung, habt ihr eigene Strukturen?

Das mit dem Göttinger Hochschulsport kam mir einfach, weil es damals sehr eindrücklich für mich war, da hätten locker welche ersaufen können und keiner hätte es gemerkt. Oder eine Unterkühlung holen können die sich gewaschen hat. Daher und wegen der Unfähigkeit der hiesigen Unisportler bin ich da einfach nur noch spöttisch eingestellt. Schön, wenn es bei euch besser klappt.

Am Ende zählt doch aber nur der Spaß am Biken. Den scheint ihr zu haben. Pass einfach auf Deine Leute bei den Gruppen auf und besuch Weiterbildungen (ich muss im jährlichen Wechsel eine Sicherheitsschulung und eine Technikschulung machen, damit mein Kajaklehrer nicht ungültig wird).


----------



## tombrider (17. Februar 2010)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Motorrad und einem Fahrrad ist allenfalls der, daß Du ein Motorrad nicht mehr mit dem Fuß abfangen kannst. Und daß bei vielen Motorrädern aufgrund des tieferen Schwerpunkts eher das Vorderrad rutscht als daß das Heck hochgeht. Ansonsten ist der Effekt derselbe: Blockierst Du das Vorderrad mehr als ca. eine halbe Sekunde, dann liegst Du. Hebt sich das Heck zu sehr, dann überschlägst Du Dich, liegt das Motorrad auf Dir drauf. Verschenkst Du nur 3 Meter Bremsweg (bei Tempo 30 ist das in etwa eine Drittelsekunde), knallst Du mit ca. 20 km/h ins Hindernis, anstatt zu stehen. Das ergibt in der Summe die allgergößte Notwendigkeit, mit beiden Bremsen gut umgehen zu können. Das habe ich in meinem Leben schon all zu oft gebraucht. Mit dem MTB, mit dem Motorrad und auch mit dem Auto.
Wir haben hier dieses fiese rote Pflaster, was bei Nässe ruschig wird wie Schnee. Da bringt Dir im Gefälle die Hinterradbremse wenig bis garnix. Bisher haben es noch alle geschafft, auch aus höheren Geschwindigkeiten schnell und sicher zum Stehen zu kommen. Wer da gut bremsen kann, kann es auch woanders. Schwerere Stürze hat es in all den Jahren nicht gegeben. Auf diese Art und Weise haben wir schon einige "Angstblockaden" überwunden.


----------



## tombrider (17. Februar 2010)

Und ja, wir haben hier in Göttingen echt Spaß am biken. Es gibt einen schönen Pumptrack, eine nette Downhillerszene, und wie Du vielleicht gesehen hast, gibt es hier Mittwochs nette Nightrides , Freitags nachmittags und am Wochenende treffen wir uns auch. Bei dem momentanen Frost/Schneetreiben und 40 cm Schnee kommen im Moment zwar jeweils nur 3-5 Leute, aber das wird schon wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (3. März 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> @ Tombrider:
> Geh mal in die Unibib und besorg dir mal Literatur zu dem Thema und lies sie. Den DAV-Alpin Lehrplan (Nummer vergessen) - Mountainbiken hab ich schon öfter in Bibs gesehen. Da steht einiges grundsätzliches und praktisches zur Ausbildung / zum Ausbilden drin, auch zum Thema Kommunikation . Wenn man sich schon Trainer nennt sollte man sich mit den Hintergründen, Ausbildungsstandards auseinandersetzen oder sich selbst eben mal zum Ausbilden ausbilden lassen...
> 
> grüße



Ich habe ihn mir inzwischen mal besorgt. Ich bin schwer erstaunt. Meine Gegenfrage: Hast Du ihn denn selbst gelesen?

Zu der von mir empfohlenen Stotterbremse schriebst Du:


jan84 schrieb:


> *Das ist einfach Blödsinn.* Du bringst Unruhe ins Fahrwerk. Und warum zum Teufel Stotterbremsen? Evtl. einfach mal dosiert bremsen lernen.



Hierzu schreibt der besagte DAV-Lehrplan:
"Die Stotterbremse" oder schnelles Betätigen und Öffnen der Bremsanlagen:
Verteilen Sie dosiert die Betätigung ihrer Bremsanlage auf mehrere kleine Bremsvorgänge. Nehmen Sie Grundtempo auf und versuchen dann durch schnelles Ziehen und Lösen der Bremsen eine Art Stotterbremsung... zu erreichen.
(Grundlegende Bewegungen, Seite 100)


----------



## tombrider (3. März 2010)

Ich zitiere weiter: "Eine Art ABS in den Finger in zu entwickeln, um die Bremse maximal auszunutzen und ... einen kurzen Schlupf des Reifens zu erzielen ist wichtig für das Bewegungsziel verzögern."

Zur Erläuterung für Nicht-Techniker: Das ABS beim Auto läßt die einzelnen Räder in extrem kurzen Abständen immer wieder kurz blockieren und löst die Bremse dann wieder kurzzeitig.
Also genau das, was ich oben gesagt habe: Den "worst case" simulieren, das heißt, die Haftungsgrenze des Reifens kennenzulernen. Hierzu ist es wie ich oben schon gesagt habe wichtig, die Reifen kurz, aber nicht zu lange blockieren zu lassen.

Ich zitiere weiter: "In der grundlegenden Bewegungstechnik werden beide Bremsanlagen mit maximal möglichem Einsatz verwendet, ohne daß eines der Räder länger (!) blockiert wird."

Beide Zitate von Seite 98.


----------



## tombrider (3. März 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zum anderen ist es die Absolutheit, mit der du in Anspruch nimmst die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.
> ...
> ...



Weisheit und Löffel?
Sagen Dir das Glashaus und die Steine irgendwas?
Ich finde Deine Absolutheit, mit der Du meinst, den Göttinger Unisport beurteilen zu können, ebenfalls sehr befremdlich. Wir haben über 90 Sportgruppen. Du hast EINEN kennengelernt, der vielleicht wirklich schlecht war. Und meinst, meine Art des Trainings wäre so falsch. Das ist ok, damit kann ich leben. 
Aber deswegen sind alle anderen 89 Übungsleiter automatisch auch Vollpfosten? Mag sein, daß der entsprechende Kollege unerfahren war. Es wäre unter 90 Leuten nahezu ein Wunder, wenn nicht auch einige, wenige unfähige dabei wären. Das ist in der Familie so, in der WG, bei Lehrern in der Schule, und an der Uni genau so. Ziemlich unabhängig davon, ob die Leute eine Ausbildung haben oder nicht. Ich kenne auch nicht alle Trainer. Aber soweit ich die Teilnehmer anderer Kurse kennengelernt habe, habe ich beinahe nur gutes über meine Kollegen gehört.


----------



## oBATMANo (3. März 2010)

Meinst nich es reicht langsam?

Jeder hat sich seine Meinung gebildet und auch weiteres Geschreibsel ändert an dem Thema nix mehr.

Eigentlich sollte eh jeder automatisch den Benutzertitel Mountainbike Trainer haben der hier etwas postet.


----------



## tombrider (3. März 2010)

Offensichtlich reichte es nicht. Wenn jan84 hier den Eindruck erweckt, daß der DAV-Lehrplan etwas anderes vorsieht, als ich es lehre, dann möchte ich das schon klargestellt wissen.
Und ja: Auch Du darfst Dich Trainer nennen, wenn Du magst. Das darf jeder, der eine Trillerpfeife zwischen den Lippen halten kann. Auf jedem Bolzplatz dieser Republik.


----------



## Harry_I (3. März 2010)

Übt ihr auch den Bocksprung über den Lenker?

Wenn steil bergab das Vorderrad in einer Mulde (oder vor einer Kante wegsackt/stecken bleibt), das Hinterrad hochkommt, wäre es doch gut das Bewegungsmuster des gegrätschten Abgangs über den Lenker parat zu haben?

Übt das wer? Also dass man mit den Füßen aufkommt und nicht mit dem Gesicht.


----------



## tombrider (3. März 2010)

Das zu üben wäre mir mit der Gruppe dann doch zu gefährlich. Obwohl ich es in der Tat übenswert fände. Habe es auch schon gebraucht, als während der Fahrt mein Vorderrad in einer ca. 10 cm tiefen Pfütze plötzlich bis zur Achse verschwand. Gleichzeitig beidseitig ausklicken, über den Lenker springen und Judorolle machen geht, wie ich dabei festgestellt habe.


----------



## schotti65 (4. März 2010)

Sorry für den späten Kommentar, hab den kompletten thread jetzt erst gelesen. Erst wollt ich mein Foto von cx noch kommentieren aber es wurde eigenlich schon alles gesagt (was meiner Meinung entspricht).



oBATMANo schrieb:


> ...Das ist doch gerade der größte Anfägerfehler, dass Leute zu stark bremsen in Steilhängen und die Räder dann blockieren und unkontrolliert rutschen.
> Und sowas lernt man dann in einem professionellen Training?
> Die meisten Anfäger können das doch schon vorher
> 
> Aber so hat man auch beim kleinsten Steilhang Spiel, Spaß und  Spannung



 (wo ist der Smilie für 1-Minute-wegschmeissen?)
Danke Batman, Du hast den Abend gerettet.


----------



## pixelquantec (5. März 2010)

Und das man mit dem Auto durch eine Bremsung testet, ob es glatt ist, ist ja nun der absolute Schwachsinn. Das macht vielleicht noch Opi so. 
Was soll wohl passiern, wenn man auf der Landstraße mit Tempo 100 vor einer Kurve einen Bremstest macht und dieser fällt negativ aus....... es ist glatt.
Genau das: Der nächste Baum ist deiner.

Mit dem Bike ist sicher von den Geschwindigkeiten her etwas anderes, aber das Grundprinzip ist rein physikalisch das gleiche. Wenn man zu schnell für den Untergrund ist wird ein oben beschriebener Bremstest zum Sturz führen. 
Sowas geht nur, wenn man erheblich langsamer, als das maximal fahrbare ist. Man hat also genug "Reserven" um ein Ausbrechen des Vorderrades abzufangen.

Ich glaube weiter oben war eigentlich ein Heranbremsen ans Limit gemeint. Das heisst, man bremst bis *kurz vor* dem Blockieren des Vorderrades.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (5. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Und das man mit dem Auto durch eine Bremsung testet, ob es glatt ist, ist ja nun der absolute Schwachsinn. Das macht vielleicht noch Opi so.
> Was soll wohl passiern, wenn man auf der Landstraße mit Tempo 100 vor einer Kurve einen Bremstest macht und dieser fällt negativ aus....... es ist glatt.
> Genau das: Der nächste Baum ist deiner.



Scherzkeks... du fährt bei Glätte mit 100km/h in eine Kurve? Stimmt, da brauchst du kein Bremstest mehr, du landest so oder so am Baum 

Den Bremstest habe ich gerade in diesem Winter mit dem Auto recht häufig gemacht. Nicht bei 100, sondern bei 30-50km/h und nur auf schnurgerader Strecke wenn niemand direkt hinter mir fährt.


----------



## pixelquantec (5. März 2010)

Nur haben das alle in der Fahrschule anderes gelernt. ( Wenn der Fahrlehrer vom Fach ist ). Jeder Fahrsicherheitstrainer kann Dir auch bestätigen, daß ein Bremstest eher kontraproduktiv und volliger Unsinn ist.


----------



## tombrider (5. März 2010)

Ist er nicht. Wer weiß schon, wie lange er braucht, um sicher zum Stehen zu kommen? Leider die wenigsten. Wenn wir, wie jetzt gerade, eine schöne Neuschneedecke haben, dann weiß ich leider nicht, ob sich darunter Eis befindet oder nicht. Da hilft nur eins: Auf der Geraden voll in die Klötze, und dann hat man einen Eindruck, ob man 40, 60 oder gar 100 Meter brauchen würde um zum Stehen zu kommen.
Und wenn ich sehe, wie "erfahrene" Mountainbiker, die seit Jahren biken, den vierfachen Bremsweg brauchen im Vergleich zu anderen, die wirklich am Limit bremsen können, einfach weil sie keine Vorstellung davon haben, wieviel mit der Vorderradbremse wirklich geht, dann wird man schon nachdenklich. Für jeden zum probieren: Möglich sind aus Tempo 40 auf der Schotterstraße etwa 12 Meter, aus Tempo 60 etwa 25 Meter. 
Und fürs Auto/Motorrad: Aus 100 km/h auf trockenem Asphalt sollte man mit dem Auto deutlich unter 50 Metern bleiben können. Wer sich nicht so sicher ist, sollte mit seeeeehr langsamen Geschwindigkeiten anfangen. Das heißt auf dem MTB unter Schrittgeschwindigkeit! Und sich dann langsam steigern.


----------



## Kettenglied (6. März 2010)

> Ist er nicht. Wer weiß schon, wie lange er braucht, um sicher zum Stehen  zu kommen? Leider die wenigsten.



Das Problem an diesem "Test" ist ganz einfach das das die Stelle an der du getestet hast nicht die gleiche Stelle sein wird an der du hart bremsen mußt um z.b. einen Unfall zu vermeiden. 
Zweitens schreibst du selbst das du beim Test langsamer fährst als normal. Was soll das? Was soll dieser Test dann noch aussagen? 

Du weiß dann also das du an Stelle "X" nach "Y"m zum Stehen gekommen bist bei einer Geschwindigkeit von "XY"km/h.

Aber weder X noch Y noch XY entsprechen später, sagen wir z.b. 2 km weiter, noch der Realität. Weil dort vielleicht Rollsplit oder Glatteis oder sonstwas ist und du außerdem viel schneller unterwegs warst.

Viel sinnvoller ist es "aktiv" auf das Bremsverhalten zu achten. Egal ob Auto oder MTB. Man bremst mit Gefühl und steigert sich so weit bis man eben spürt wenn das Maximum erreicht ist. Somit passt man sich jedem Untergrund und jeder Geschwindigkeit beim Bremsen an.


----------



## tombrider (6. März 2010)

Halte ich für nicht schlüssig. Wenn ich an mehreren verschiedenen Stellen Bremstests mache, dann kann ich jedenfalls den Bremsweg besser einschätzen lernen, als wenn ich das nicht tue. Natürlich fange ich bei einem Bremstest immer langsam an, quasi mit dem "Worst Case". Wenn das Fahrzeug dann gut verzögert, weiß ich, daß ich noch schneller fahren kann, bzw. bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit auch auf einer Gefällstrecke gut zum Stehen komme. Wenn ich kaum Bremskraft auf den Boden bringe, dann weiß ich, daß es in der nächsten Kurve kritisch werden kann, bzw. daß ich den Abstand zum Vordermann erhöhen muß.


----------



## tombrider (6. März 2010)

Und ich wiederhole nochmal, was ich oben schon gesagt habe: Langsam steigern, bis man spürt, daß das Maximum erreicht ist, nämlich das Vorderrad blockiert, führt auf dem Mountainbike bei den meisten zum Sturz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. März 2010)

kann mal jemand der plaudertasche den stecker ziehen?


----------



## oBATMANo (6. März 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auch Du darfst Dich Trainer nennen, wenn Du magst. Das darf jeder, der eine Trillerpfeife zwischen den Lippen halten kann. Auf jedem Bolzplatz dieser Republik.



das hab ich mir schon vorher gedacht


----------



## Kettenglied (7. März 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole nochmal, was ich oben schon gesagt habe: Langsam steigern, bis man spürt, daß das Maximum erreicht ist, nämlich das Vorderrad blockiert, führt auf dem Mountainbike bei den meisten zum Sturz.



Bei mir nicht. Außerdem ist das Maximum nicht da wo das Rad blockiert sondern genau der letzte Punkt an dem es noch nicht blockiert. Nebenbei führt ein blockierendes VR nicht zwangsläufig zum Sturz.

Und du willst mir jetzt erzählen das du den Bremshebel auf einen Schlag genau exakt soweit ziehst das du das situationsabhängige Maximum an Bremskraft hast? Ja nee, ist klar


----------



## tombrider (7. März 2010)

Nach vielen vielen Bremsübungen weiß ich schon ziemlich genau, auf welchem Untergrund wie viel geht. Wenn man genügend Erfahrungswerte hat, kann man schon anhand der Bremswirkung des Hinterreifens ziemlich genau sagen, wie viel vorne geht. Wobei sich da meine 3 Bikes sehr unterschiedlich verhalten, hängt natürlich auch vom Reifensatz ab, wie steil das Gefälle ist, und die Position auf dem Rad. Wenn ich es nicht weiß und der Langholztransporter entgegenkommt (oder vor mir einer stürzt usw.), dann ergibt die Stotterbremse nach wie vor den kürzesten Bremsweg. Jedenfalls kann man bei 10-20 Metern pro Sekunde nicht immer "gefühlvoll langsam steigern". Wann soll man da zum Stehen kommen? 
Wobei man beim "Stottern" natürlich versucht, die maximal mögliche Bremswirkung zu ertasten, daß heißt die Kraftintensität bei den einzelnen Bremsvorgängen immer weiter verringert, bis man knapp unterhalb des Blockierens ist. Das ist übrigens das Ziel dieser Übungen: Zu wissen, wie man sich bei welchem Untergrund auf dem Rad wo positionieren muß. Das Vorderrad sollte sich möglichst kräftig in den Untergrund beißen, das heißt man sollte dabei lernen, so viel Gewicht nach vorne zu legen wie notwendig. Man sollte also erlernen genau die Gewichtsverteilung und die Bremskraft zu erreichen, daß das Vorderrad gerade so nicht mehr blockiert, sondern das Hinterrad gerade so (aber nicht zu viel) abhebt. Auch wenn das hier wohl manche anders sehen: Ich denke nach wie vor, daß man das immer wieder unterwegs üben kann und sollte.


----------



## 7h4nt0m (7. März 2010)

also wenn ich bei hohen geschwindigkeiten hart bremse, dann lehne ich mich einfach nach hinten, ziehe die vorderbremse fast voll durch (je nach untergrund) und die hinterbremse so dass der reifen ganz leicht schleift
2 finger brauche ich nur an der vorderbremse wenn ich stoppies machen will (hab ne mechanische scheibenbremse)
einfach üben, nach 1-2 wochen hat man das einigermaßen im gefühl
und bei schnellen bergabfahrten einfach das bike über wurzeln un steine hopsen lassen un den oberkörper nicht mitspringen lassen
wenn man verkrampft fährt geht das natürlich nicht
köpft mich jetz nicht wenn ich jemanden wiederholt hab, hab mir nicht alle beiträge durchgelesen....


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. März 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ...Eigentlich sollte eh jeder automatisch den Benutzertitel Mountainbike Trainer haben der hier etwas postet.


 
 Na dann poste ich auch mal schnell, wer weiss wozu es noch gut ist:

PUNKT


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. März 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> ....(oder vor mir einer stürzt usw.), dann ergibt die Stotterbremse nach wie vor den kürzesten Bremsweg. Jedenfalls kann man bei 10-20 Metern pro Sekunde nicht immer "gefühlvoll langsam steigern". ....


 
Doch noch nicht PUNKT, sorry.
Das was Du meinst, würde ich eher Intervallbremsen nennen um Geschwindigkeit abzubauen.
Stotterbremsen um zu wissen, wie der Untergrund ist?  Naja, aber das wurde schon hinlänglich zerfleischt...


----------



## Harry_I (10. März 2010)

Ich komm noch mal auf den Worst-Case (Abgang über den Lenker) zurück.

Ich dachte mir so ein kleiner Bocksprung über den Lenker - vor allem wenn das Fahrrad bergab steht müsste doch machbar sein.

Gestern habe ich es ausprobiert und es klappte tatsächlich problemlos. 
Da noch etwas Schnee liegt, schützt dieser das Bike beim (Fahrerlosen) umfallen.

Ich habe meinen Sohn mit einer Digicam filmen lassen. Mal sehen, vielleicht bekomme ich es hin dieses kleine Video bei Youtube einzustellen, damit man sieht wie einfach es ist sein Rad "zu verlassen".

Ich glaub ich mach mal ein neues Thema "Das Bike kontrolliert verlassen" auf.
Nach Hinten abspringen und dabei das Rad am Sattel festhalten ist noch viel einfacher und kostet weniger Überwindung.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten sich von seinem Gefährt "zu trennen"

Und wer das schon mal geübt hat, kann im Ernstfall (hoffentlich) darauf zurück greifen.


----------

